# Con LINGUAS="es es_ES" firefox  emerge en ingles (Resuelto)

## Patxi

En make.conf tengo puesto LINGUAS="es es_ES". Ejecuto emerge firefox y se me instala la version 3.6.8 de firefox en ingles.

¿Alguna idea para ponerlo en español?Last edited by Patxi on Wed Sep 01, 2010 2:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JotaCE

 *Patxi wrote:*   

> En make.conf tengo puesto LINGUAS="es es_ES". Ejecuto emerge firefox y se me instala la version 3.6.8 de firefox en ingles.
> 
> ¿Alguna idea para ponerlo en español?

 

Prueba  LINGUAS="es" en tu make.conf

----------

## Patxi

Lo he probado ahora y sigo teniendolo en ingles.

----------

## JotaCE

 *Patxi wrote:*   

> Lo he probado ahora y sigo teniendolo en ingles.

 

debes reinstalar mozilla-firefox

```
localhost # emerge mozilla-firefox
```

----------

## Patxi

he reinstalado firefox y sigue igual.

----------

## esteban_conde

Posiblemente tengas que instalar app-text/aspell y app-text/ispell.

----------

## Patxi

Tampoco funciona reinstalar aspell e ispell

----------

## ezeaguerre

Quizás no tengas establecidas las variables de entorno adecuadas. Con el comando locale puedes ver la localización elegida, y con "locale -a" puedes ver TODAS las que tienes disponibles.

Ej:

```

eze@solaris ~ $ locale -a

C

es_AR

es_AR.iso88591

es_AR.utf8

POSIX

eze@solaris ~ $ locale

LANG=es_AR.utf8

LC_CTYPE="es_AR.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="es_AR.utf8"

LC_TIME="es_AR.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="es_AR.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="es_AR.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="es_AR.utf8"

LC_PAPER="es_AR.utf8"

LC_NAME="es_AR.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="es_AR.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_AR.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_AR.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_AR.utf8"

LC_ALL=es_AR.utf8

eze@solaris ~ $ echo $LANG

es_AR.utf8

eze@solaris ~ $ echo $LC_ALL

es_AR.utf8

eze@solaris ~ $ LANG=C locale

LANG=C

LC_CTYPE="es_AR.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="es_AR.utf8"

LC_TIME="es_AR.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="es_AR.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="es_AR.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="es_AR.utf8"

LC_PAPER="es_AR.utf8"

LC_NAME="es_AR.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="es_AR.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_AR.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_AR.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_AR.utf8"

LC_ALL=es_AR.utf8

eze@solaris ~ $ LC_ALL=C locale

LANG=es_AR.utf8

LC_CTYPE="C"

LC_NUMERIC="C"

LC_TIME="C"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LC_MONETARY="C"

LC_MESSAGES="C"

LC_PAPER="C"

LC_NAME="C"

LC_ADDRESS="C"

LC_TELEPHONE="C"

LC_MEASUREMENT="C"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="C"

LC_ALL=C

eze@solaris ~ $

```

Con esa misma idea, si en tu lista de locales soportados figura... no sé... es_ES.utf8 (por decir alguno), podrías probar ejecutar firefox desde la consola de esta manera:

```
LANG="es_ES.utf8" LC_ALL="es_ES.utf8" firefox
```

Si funciona, deberías agregar la localización que desees a tus variables de entorno.

¡Saludos!

----------

## pelelademadera

crea un fichero= /etc/locale.gen con esto:

 *Quote:*   

> es_AR.UTF-8 UTF-8

  o el que uses

despues, hace un:

```
#locale-gen
```

como root

luego crea otro fichero /etc/env.d/02locale con el siguiente contenido

 *Quote:*   

> LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"
> 
> LC_COLLATE="C"

 

LANG="es_AR.UTF-8" reemplazalo por el que pusiste en locale.gen

luego haces un

```
# env-update

# source /etc/profile
```

locale te tiene que reportar esto

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ locale
> 
> LANG=es_AR.UTF-8
> 
> LC_CTYPE="es_AR.UTF-8"
> ...

 

y reinicia.

ahi tendrias que tener todo en español

reespeta el es_AR.UTF-8 o el que pongas

----------

## ezeaguerre

Presumo que querrá alguna de las siguientes configuraciones:

```

eze@solaris ~/dev/cpuid $ cat /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED | grep "es_ES"

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

es_ES ISO-8859-1

es_ES@euro ISO-8859-15

eze@solaris ~/dev/cpuid $

```

----------

## Patxi

Problema solucionado. He ajustado las variables para las locales a es_ES.UTF-8 en 02local  y firefox aparece en español.

Gracias a todos.

----------

## papu

aprovechando el post me gustaría saber como bloquear la variable LINGUAS="ca" en  el firefox: por ejemplo no quiero se me instale mi lengua que tengo en make.conf LINGUAS , porque no me funciona, quiero compilar firefox en ingles como bloqueo mi locale para que no se compile con ella?

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R    ] www-client/firefox-16.0.2  USE="alsa dbus gstreamer ipc jit libnotify minimal startup-notification system-sqlite webm -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -pgo* (-selinux) -wifi" LINGUAS="ca  -af -ak -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -cs -csb -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -ku -lg -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -nso -or -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB

 

saludos, ad1

----------

## opotonil

No puedo probar ahora mismo, pero creo recordar que era añadiendo al package.use algo como:

```

www-client/firefox -linguas_ca

```

Salu2.

----------

## papu

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> No puedo probar ahora mismo, pero creo recordar que era añadiendo al package.use algo como:
> 
> ```
> 
> www-client/firefox -linguas_ca
> ...

 

correcto esa es la USE , muchas gracias.

ad1

----------

